

Seattle uses Datacenters to heat buildings - mp99e99
http://money.cnn.com/2014/04/07/technology/innovation/data-centers-heat/index.html?iid=HP_LN

======
jmzbond
Thanks for sharing this! I love examples of capturing the myriad forms of
free, "waste" energy.

Another oldie: a nightclub that uses the kinetic energy of dancers' feet to
generate electricity.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1027362/Brita...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1027362/Britains-
eco-nightclub-powered-pounding-feet-opens-doors.html)

